# 1906 Deronziere Autorette 282cc



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 8, 2012)

1906 Deronziere Autorette 282cc


Went to see this old bone yesterday. Will buy and sell it







More pics and details

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/cycle-attachment-engines-1906-deronziere-autocyclette-282cc/


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2012)

Tis is wayyyyyy coooool!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow.....!!!!


----------

